# My Crappy Life



## cbonsall (May 19, 2002)

sorry, I have removed this post and changed username to avoid my name coming up in googlethank you very much for your assistance and advice in the thread, it has been much appreciated


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know where you are coming from and your story is not uncommon. I got IBS when i was about 14 after a very stressful period in my life which i won't go into here.D and C alternating just sucks. If it was one or the other i think i could cope but that is the stage i am at right now too. The "morning rush" is also very common in IBSers. I used to have to rush into the toilet before i started school and it just wasn't fun. I used to take those milk of Magnesia tablets. Those nasty chalky things. After a while they stopped working.My doc still has me on Colofac and its ####. Alcohol and fast food and te student life style unforunately don't mix with IBS. Which i have discovered much to my dismay. I am just careful not to drink too much if i am at the union or drink things i know won't hurt my stomach so much. I am fine with White wine for example.I am the same about travelling sometimes too. So you are not alone, i promise you.You can not let your bowels rule your life. I know it is very difficult. If you know you are going out take a couple of imodium (oh so easier said than done) or arrange to go out at a time more conveniant for you. You might like to cinsider telling close friends about this too. Its like a weight off your shoulders.DO go back to uni and do your masters. Think of the achievment when you have done it. If you live at home surely they will be more accomodating about your dietry needs?Londons not that big and scary a place! i live here after all!







There are toilets everywhere and public transport is generally very quick. Dont let IBS be a reason to not do what you want. There is always a way round it.I will tell you what i do for mine.I take imodium as needed (normally 1 or 2 a day, sometimes none! Woo Hoo)I take colofac three times a day before meals.I did hypnotherapy "Mikes tapes" www.ibsaudioprogram.comI wouldn't be only taking one imodium a day without Mikes tapes. I am also not as worried about it as i used to be previous to the program.I hope some of this has helped. Private message me if you wanna talk.


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

It is really reassuring to see your thread- I had a stomacg bug last june and have only recently felt well enough to go out again - but my problem is nausea and not diarrhea.

I too am fine in my alone in my car with the radio on and often take myself out for drives but hate walking to the shops down my road or even going to the doctors because I know there is often a long wait in a crowded waiting room.

I too hate it when im not in control of my situation - I often therefore prefer to be alone at the mo.

My condition is improving and I try an do something everyday - whether it's walking the dog or going to the shops etc.

I usually find that once your in the shop or any other situation it is often not as bad as you imagine and you end up staying there for ages.

It's onlt after I haven't been out too much for a few days that the anxiety gets worst.

Anyway - I just look at the good points - at least now I'll can stay up as along as I like and watch the world cup!

It's important I think to have something to look forward too.

My familly do take the mickey but I just have a laugh with them!


----------

